# Duct tape on 4-6 mil



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

What duct tape do you use that actually hold on to thicker poly? 
I have been trying a bunch and have found 'better to worthless..

And hopefully for less than 9 bucks a roll...


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

gorilla tape holds when others fail.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm gonna get some today.

Working on an RRP...and I'm sick and tired of trying to get my plastic stuck to the brick walls. Bricks and 2x4's work ok, but not very tight.

Thanks TJ!

I wonder what it's like having something useful to say around here....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

WOW, my experience with Gorilla was disappointing. It is thicker and harder to get off the roll, but I did not experience it had any more aggressive stick than the cheap stuff I buy at Ocean State Job Lot.

I agree that Gorilla's fabric is stronger, but not the adhesion. IMO.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

So I should remove TJ's thanks?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm still going to try it.

I'll be posting a review later this week...so everyone can look forward to reading and enjoying that.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I also was dissapointed with Gorrilla. I wanted to put a zipper door into some 4 mil- barely held. I have used Tyvec tape, now that works, but is too spendy. 
Was looking through what was at Painters Store- saw this
Shurtape Outdoor UV Stucco Masking CP 444

Anyone tried it? Price is good 6.50










Shurtape Outdoor UV Stucco Masking CP 444







  
Shurtape Outdoor UV Stucco Masking CP 444
   

 











7 mil UV resistant polyethylene film tape used to mask surfaces during stucco application and painting.. A special synthetic high-tack adhesive provides a watertight seal in severe environments and weather conditions. Residue free.

TYPICAL APPLICATIONS
> Masking window and door frames during stucco application
> Masking wood, metal, vinyl, and tile during painting


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> I'm still going to try it.
> 
> I'll be posting a review later this week...so everyone can look forward to reading and enjoying that.


I set a reminder on my phone to come back and check it out.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Steve, you may want to practice some caution and remove my thanks for the time being... Hell, I'm considering a self-edit of my post until I read your review. The liability to my ego alone is already in the danger zone... 

I better state a disclaimer immediately to avoid possible implication, I have never tried gorilla on stucco... I have only used it on floors to cover them before spraying texture and paint, I have also used it on the inside of my truck window to create a makeshift sunshade while traveling with my toddler 1800 miles. It held up pretty good except when his favorite show on the dvd player stopped and he got bored and decided to yank on it...

In conclusion, please proceed cautiously.

p.s. Whenever masking on stucco or another tough surface, I have had pretty good success using a quality masking tape after I did a wiping of the area to remove dust and dirt. That does take time and effort, but so does re masking an area once it starts peeling down...


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

That's ok, TJ

I might as well try it..if it don't stick to the brick, I can always use it for a sunshade


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> That's ok, TJ
> 
> I might as well try it..if it don't stick to the brick, I can always use it for a sunshade


Oh and congrats...














for sorta hijacking another thread:thumbup: (I'm sorta guilty of helping again)


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Oh and congrats...
> 
> for sorta hijacking another thread:thumbup: (I'm sorta guilty of helping again)


What hijack?

BTW
How old is your son now?

My youngest granddaughter turned 3 the other day.
She is SO DAMN CUTE.
Whenever she first sees me, she gives me a great big smile...I love that.

:blink:

oh..THAT hijack.

You had a premonition, didn't ya


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

there 's one missing here, any volunteers?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

BrushJockey said:


> I also was dissapointed with Gorrilla. I wanted to put a zipper door into some 4 mil- barely held. I have used Tyvec tape, now that works, but is too spendy.
> Was looking through what was at Painters Store- saw this
> Shurtape Outdoor UV Stucco Masking CP 444
> 
> ...


There is a 3M version of this (same color) that we've used on stucco and brick. Had trouble finding it the last time we looked. As always, the mere application of the 3M trademark magically causes the price to double.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Just ordered a bit of this stuff to try-- I guess the thing to search for is sheathing tape








Click for larger image and other views 





 


Share your own related images 



* Intertape 85518 Sheathing Tape 1.89-Inches x 55-Yards, White *

by Intertape Polymer 
5.0 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (1 customer review) |  Like  (2) 
List Price: $10.49 Price: *$6.09* You Save: $4.40 (42%)


----------

